# New Set up!



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Tank.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

More


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

More


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Last


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

I love yor setup


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

what size tank, how many P's


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

WOW!!!







you got a SWEEEET set up. What size tank?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

seriously one of the best set-ups i have seen. those reds are beautiful to









Joe


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

that tank is awesome...sand substrate is cool. I think that third pic is great. What size re those monster and how big is the tank?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Thx all those monster is about 7-9" now


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome tank, man







I agree with Genin: that must be one of the most beautiful set-ups I've ever seen









How do you keep that giant vallisneria alive? They're live plants, right?
I have quite some of those in my manueli tank after seeing earlier pics of your tank (I wanted to 'borrow' that idea from you, to create some shaded area's...














), but all the big 'leaves' started to fall of within two months - all I have left is new, small strings, and not those big, broad ones anymore... What's your secret?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Light light light!


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Same here, I paid about $50 for a bunch of them and they were dead in 2 months. How many watts/lumens do you have?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

beutiful


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome set-up and great lookin p's


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

piranhabar said:


> Same here, I paid about $50 for a bunch of them and they were dead in 2 months. How many watts/lumens do you have?


 I have 200 W and 56000K and I have the light on for 10 hours/day.

and the vallisneria grow even better since I changed gravel to sand.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

nice tank how big is it.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> nice tank how big is it.


 Thx its a 375 liter tank uhmmm 85 g?


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

DAMN! 1 of the best setups i seen!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats is gorgeous mate!!! wanna give me a hand rescaping mine?


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

rescape mine too haha......


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Very nice. I like it a lot :nod:


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

How do you clean that thing?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

MikeH. said:


> How do you clean that thing?


 I put my hands in there. But I have to put my hand and arm down quick so they get scared .....If I just put down my hand they will attack


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

that tank rules over all!!!!!!!!!!
bk


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

very nice tank and piranhas.

-traumatic-


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

I agree that that is one of the nicest setups I have seen. Those reds are nice and robust, awesome coloration and the contrast of the fish, plants and sand is beautiful.


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

Mmmmm....sparklely. RBP RULE!









-Sarah


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

What type of sand is that? Is it playground sand from Lowe's or from a Fish store?


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

One of the nicest setups I have seen.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Thx all


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

I picked up some sand today at my LFS, it is called white onyx. I will add it tomorrow as I spent the evening rmoving my natural gravel from my 125.
Took all night as I had to watch my RedSox take out the A's.

I am wondering if it will be too white as this is fairly white. It is hard to tell from your pics Stugge if your sand is like tan beach sand or like caribean beach sand, very white. They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery so I hope you don't mind me trying to re create your setup.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

BoSox65 said:


> I picked up some sand today at my LFS, it is called white onyx. I will add it tomorrow as I spent the evening rmoving my natural gravel from my 125.
> Took all night as I had to watch my RedSox take out the A's.
> 
> I am wondering if it will be too white as this is fairly white. It is hard to tell from your pics Stugge if your sand is like tan beach sand or like caribean beach sand, very white. They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery so I hope you don't mind me trying to re create your setup.


 look in your pm :nod:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking, congrats...







!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet setup


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

great tank, really love the sand and driftwood!

One word awesome


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

looks great


----------

